# IOM Concession Flight Ticket Fare



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

I was granted a 189 Visa and in my visa grant letter there was this information about checking with International Office of Migration (a United Nations body) for reduced flight ticket fare. Initially I did not, especially as some comments on this forum wasn't that encouraging. But I thought I had nothing to lose for trying. I checked their website, contacted their rice in nigeria and began the process.

I got flight ticket for myself, my wife, my two daughters aged 11 and 10 and my son aged 6 weeks. I was able to save about 3,000 US dollars, and myself, wife and daughters got 40kg checked in baggage allowance instead of the regular 30kg. 

We are traveling February 5. The process took about two weeks as booking was done abroad. We only filled a form, indicated our departure date, airport and final destination, and attached data page of all our passport. 

So if you have a skilled visa, please check the IOM page to be sure you can benefit from your country.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks for sharing...
i din do this,made a mistake..
would surely do that when my wife joins me later..


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Last year when I checked with them for my friend, in India, they had ties with Emirates. So final rate, even after discount was slightly higher than what you generally get for other flights.

To compound that, I was looking for a departure airport in Southern India, and flying Emirates was increasing the time of journey.

But may be good for people from northern side..

contact them at iomaustralia<at>iom<dot>int

Send an email with your itinerary and possible date range and they will send the quote.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

I initially did not pay attention to IOM after reading stuff online about their fare being higher. I have proved it's otherwise. I don't know what factors are responsible, but it's worth a try. Yes I am flying Emirate on the IOM booking and Emirate going form my departure airport to my final destination.


----------



## ahsan_abbas (Jan 8, 2015)

Akin said:


> I initially did not pay attention to IOM after reading stuff online about their fare being higher. I have proved it's otherwise. I don't know what factors are responsible, but it's worth a try. Yes I am flying Emirate on the IOM booking and Emirate going form my departure airport to my final destination.


Thanks for sharing this great post Akin. It definitely worth giving them a try.


----------



## Akin (Nov 15, 2014)

Please all those who contact IOM for the concession fare should share their experience, stating their country, departure airport and final destination. We might be able to draw some conclusion why it's cheaper or more expensive. Also state the airline IOM booking is based on.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Akin said:


> I initially did not pay attention to IOM after reading stuff online about their fare being higher. I have proved it's otherwise. I don't know what factors are responsible, but it's worth a try. Yes I am flying Emirate on the IOM booking and Emirate going form my departure airport to my final destination.


 They usually have ties with one major airlines from each country. So if that airline is the preferred one in that country and provide shortest route, then it is very advantageous.

Like in India, there are so many carriers and competition among them provides various options for the travellers. Instead of Emirates, if they tie up with SA or Malaysian, then it is really helpful. 

But overall, across the globe, people find IOM very useful and economical..


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

It helps if you do some research upfront and send IOM them the price of the cheapest flight you found . That way we got an Emirates flight for the same price as a discount British Airways (*meh*) flight, plus the extra luggage allowance. For me, that was totally worth it!


----------



## raguirtt (Jun 14, 2015)

How to book tickets via IOM from chennai to Australia.
how to apply for concessional fares and baggage allowance.
Please guide me on this


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

*IOM -Cheap flight+Baggage*

Hi Guys,

Any one who used IOM recently please comment.... folks from 2016 Gang


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

Here is the link for those who want to refer

IOM Australia Site

Concessional airfare and baggage allowance to the migrants coming to Australia

For new migrants settling to Australia or New Zealand, IOM offers discounted fares and concessional baggage allowance on some carriers operating from/to Australia covered under IOM global agreement.

Who is eligible?

IOM can assist the travel of the people coming to Australia and New Zealand under the following purposes:

Settlement of humanitarian visa holders
Settlement of family visa holders
Settlement of skilled migration visa holders
IOM CANNOT assist the people coming to Australia or New Zealand under following purposes:

People travelling to Australia as tourist
Travel of Working Holiday Visa or Work and Holiday Visa holders
Any other short-stay visa holders requiring return tickets to enter to New Zealand

How does the service work?

Due to the large number of travellers especially in peak season, sponsors in Australia are advised to contact IOM as soon as a visa has been granted or at least three months before the visa expires.

Step 1: Quote

Before you consider accessing to IOM services, Please contact [email protected] so that IOM can provide you with the quote, carrier, and baggage allowance.
Step 2: Booking request

Once you agree with the quote, please email the below items to [email protected]
Copy of the letter of approval from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship or Immigration New Zealand. 
The completed Case Detail Sheet in Word Doc or PDF
Step 3: Booking

IOM will come back to you with the provisional booking. If there is no seat available on the day you specified on the form, you will be advised alternative options. 
Step 4: Payment

Once the booking is accepted by you, IOM will send you the payment advice which also includes various payment options. 
Step 5: Ticketing

Once the payment is confirmed, IOM will issue the tickets and email them to you.


----------



## suniba (Jan 29, 2014)

*IOM Fares 2017*

Hi :yo: Anyone who applied for IOM fares to Australia from India in 2017? If yes, could you please tell me the approx. fares quoted by them and on which airline it was quoted? Also, how much was the baggage allowance provided? Thank you..


----------

